# How to Remove plastic nock from wooden shaft



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a broken plastic nock glued on a wooden shaft. How do I go about replacing the nock? This is the first time it's happened.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

place just knock part in boiling cup of water to soften and cut off with knife, mind you get angle right and dont cut into shaft and always do it away from you.

I normally work my way all around the knock then it should just pull off.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Some people heat the nock with a flame. I prefer the method that Steve uses; boiling water. 

Some will sand of the remaining glue residue. I prefer to use acetone and rag. Sanding can change the taper. Acetone evaporates rapidly. After I clean the taper with acetone, I allow the shaft to dry for about a day before I glue on a new nock.

PS: Another piece of information (replacing nocks on wood shafts) I can use to chastise my nephew who insisted I use wood shafts this season.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I have done many of these by using a sharp pocket knife but you have to understand that the wood is softer than plastic. Once you have a line all the way down the taper you can get a purchase under the nock with the blade and it normally comes off with a pop.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hot water and pliers and I use sand paper to clean off the residue... haven't tried acetone... would be cleaner I suspect.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I apply a bit of heat and usually since I use Duco for them, they will twist right off with a pair of pliers. Like others have stated, just make sure not to grab real tight or you will damage the wood under the remaing pieces.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

i run a hair dryer on the nock for a few minutes and then pul lit off with the pliers. most common adhesives are are all heat reversable. then a little sand papper(220 grit) to clean it up. then a little 90% alcohol to clean the tip before regluing the new nock.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

I just use a pocket knife. Never could get them to pop off with water or a hair dryer. Heard it works though! Probably just didn't wait long enough lol.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

We now have two with the pocket knife trick. I suggest you give it a try with one arrow, it's very easy to do and it works every time. It will save you money on your hot water bill and with cap and trade perhaps lower your taxes. Just kidding...........


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _It will save you money on your hot water bill and with cap and trade perhaps lower your taxes._


 :smile:


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Shave it off with a knife or use a propane torch and pliers.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I just pinch them off with pliers. They typically break into two or three pieces.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

While the plastic is harder than the wood, the wood is also more flexible. Warm the nock, grab the shaft in one hand, and twist the nock off with pliers, carefully torquing back and forth until the nock comes loose. Prepare the taper as described above.


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the great help!!!


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks, I have several wooden arrows with busted nocks.


----------

